

OnLive to launch in June, $15 / month.  - pclark
http://www.develop-online.net/news/34104/GDC-OnLive-dates-launch-pricing-for-US

======
ivankirigin
I'm definitely going to try this out. It could easily let me keep my old
laptop instead of upgrading to a desktop + ipad. Ohh, and touch based games
with killer graphics on the ipad are going to be awesome.

This is all assuming OnLive works as advertised. It could easily be much worse
in practice.

------
TrevorJ
At first I was under the impression that the subscription would cover the cost
of the games, much like netflix does for movies. It sounds like this is not
the case so forking over 15/month doesn't sound like such a good deal.

~~~
ivankirigin
Millions do it for XBox live. I do.

~~~
TrevorJ
Yes they do, that is true _however_ I was assuming the value proposition for
onlive involved greater/cheaper access to games and not simply the low
hardware requirements.

xbox live is also much cheaper and isn't required for single player games. An
xbox arcade is 170.00 dollars new - the same price as 11 month of the onlive
service and you don't have to maintain a subscription to keep access to the
games you have bought, yet you have the same advantages as onlive in terms of
not having to upgrade your hardware every year to play the latest game.

------
dogmeat
Still find it hard to see how this won't have horrendous lag on the input?

~~~
Splines
Smart datacenter placement and video encryption algorithms tuned to their
problem mitigate this somewhat, but it's going to be an uphill battle for
them.

